# Advice needed please



## Mojo524 (20/12/16)

Hi
Please bear with me.
I am a heavy smoker. smoke on an average of 25 to 30 cigs a day. want to switch to vaping and was looking at the twisp vega. lots of positives as well as negatives on the product.
Can any juice be used on the twisp vega? 
Is it a good product?
Or can something similiar be suggested


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/12/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher can you perhaps help this young fellow, I know you have been reviewing some of the twisp products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/12/16)

have a look at the pico mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## snakevape (20/12/16)

pico is nice, or a joytech AIO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel..... (20/12/16)

Pico is a good first choice, it is not too expensive and it works well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (20/12/16)

Asa beginner who recently also started, The Pico with melo 3 is a awesome Unit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/12/16)

Have to agree with the Pico. And once you are comfortable with vaping and want to try RBA, you can just pop a serpent mini on the Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waleed (20/12/16)

Pico is a good set up for begginers like myself, i would definitely recommend it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/12/16)

Pico Kit is great for a beginner if you are willing to take deep puffs similar to a hubbly.
If you prefer smaller puffs similar to an actual cigarette then a Joyetech AIO.

The Twisp devices are often over priced and over marketed. I am unsure what tank they use on the Twisp Vega, although the Vega device is basically a re-branded Joyetech Cuboid Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/16)

Mojo524 said:


> Hi
> Please bear with me.
> I am a heavy smoker. smoke on an average of 25 to 30 cigs a day. want to switch to vaping and was looking at the twisp vega. lots of positives as well as negatives on the product.
> Can any juice be used on the twisp vega?
> ...



As all the guys say... the Pico Kit is your best option both from an efficiency and value for money point of view!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/16)

When the Vega was just introduced and retailed at R1000, it was really good value for money.
At R1400 (R1399.95), it is currently retailing and competing in the same space as many of the other Starter Kit mods, but not at a price point that makes it a no-brainer any more.

The Vega has an internal battery, which means that it will likely have to be dumped when the battery goes, or if the charge port goes faulty.
I'm not saying those are negatives for everyone, but I do have a friend that had issues with his Cuboid Mini charge port, and almost had to dump the mod as the vendor initially did not want to replace it. The Vega is basically an OEM version of the Cuboid mini, but with Twisp's own firmware.

Look at starter kits that use 18650 / 26650 batteries, so at some stage you can get additional batteries that you can just swop out when needed. You can also invest in an external charger later on, which would simplify your life. I know that pass-through vaping (vaping while the mod is charging) is a thing, but in practice it rarely works as advertised when the battery is flat, so extra charged batteries makes life far easier to deal with.

The Pico / Pico Limited Edition and Pico Mega are excellent starter kits, and as many forumites above have mentioned, they use them as daily workhorses with very little issues.
At less than R600 AND free shipping, the Kangertech Subbox Mini-C from Vaper's Corner is a well-priced 50W starter kit contender that should set you back ~R800 if you include a decent LG HG2 18650 battery with that.

If you get it from a reputable vendor, there should be no issues with replacing faulty devices and warranties, should that ever happen.
The main page has all the ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors and Diamond Supporting Vendors, as well as plenty of reviews for them attesting to their after-sale service.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (20/12/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Look at starter kits that use 18650 / 26650 batteries, so at some stage you can get additional batteries that you can just swop out when needed. You can also invest in an external charger later on, which would simplify your life



This is such a big thing that is all too easy to overlook in the rush to get a device. It sucks when you have only the one device and you can't use it because it is charging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Calvinh (20/12/16)

Hey @Mojo524 you made the right move coming here first as i wish i did in the past but none the we here now 

First question i feel should be asked is how do you smoke :

1. Do you drag from your cig into your mouth and then inhale - exhale
2. Do you drag from your cig straight to lung

Straight to lung is what someone mentioned above where i have heard great things about the Pico. As far as Twisp i have had some years experience with them and some are good devices and some leak/give issues that may push you back towards smoking. Also as mentioned above their devices are EXPENSIVE and Juices are EXPENSIVE.

I did not see it mentioned above but i recently bought a Eleaf Ijust S and i came from the Twisp AERO and i am VERY happy. It takes all the liquids you will find at vape shops and it is easy to use (No Wattage settings) so just plug and play there is also 3 levels of coils that come with the kit so you can find the one that suites your needs. This is the way i would have liked to enter the Vaping community as its simple and opens the door to what is out there. 

I see you are in Durban like me so here is a link to a great shop that can also give you advise

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-ijust-s-kit


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

My advice touches on what @Calvinh says above

Make sure you get a device with the right kind of draw you want. Mouth to lung versus direct lung hit.
Personally I find the Pico/melo3 Mini more suited to a restricted lung hit than mouth to lung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

